# Seltsame "Hänger" in Online-Spielen



## Geolas (20. April 2014)

*Seltsame "Hänger" in Online-Spielen*

Heyho Leute,
Seit einer Weile habe ich in allen Multiplayerspielen (Battlefield 4, CS:GO, LoL) extreme Hänger. Das Spiel friert gelegentlich für ein paar Sekunden ein und spult dann vor. Zuerst ist es mir bei Battlefield 4 aufgefallen und dann kams auch bei den anderen. Ich habe in den Spielen meistens einen Ping von 20-40 und verstehe daher nicht, warum so etwas passiert. Wenn es dann hängt, hackt auch z.B. ein Skype oder TS Anruf in diesem Moment ab. Es scheint fast so als schaltet sich für ein paar Sekunden meine ganze Internetverbindung ab. Auch beim downloaden zeigt sich das: Ich habe einen konstanten Download von 1,4 Mb/s und plötzlich sinkt die Rate auf 300 bytes/s (!) und niedriger, nur um dann nach kurzer Zeit wieder hochzusteigen. Mein Router ist ein Linksys WRT54G und ich bin mit einem W-Lan Stick von Logilink verbunden. Das laggen nervt extrem und macht das gemeinsame Zocken mit Freunden fast unmöglich. Ich habe keine Ahnung woran es liegen könnte. Am Router sind außer meinem PC noch der Computer meiner Eltern, der meiner beiden Schwestern und ein paar Handys verbunden. 
Hat jemand Vorschläge/Ideen, was man machen könnte? Mache gerade einen Testlauf mit Avira, auch wenn ich nicht glaube das es ein Virus ist. Wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, wäre das super. 
Mein PC: 
i5 3470 
GTX 670 2GB
8GB RAM
1 TB HDD


----------



## SpotlightXFX (20. April 2014)

*AW: Seltsame "Hänger" in Online-Spielen*

Das hört sich nach HDD an , die ist zulangsam oder der Lesekopf macht faxen.....
Die mal wechseln bzw. CrystalDiskInfo Screen hier reinposten.
Wenn nicht , mal nach dem Ram schauen


----------



## XyZaaH (20. April 2014)

*AW: Seltsame "Hänger" in Online-Spielen*

Klingt wirklich nach HDD, vielleicht hast du noch eine Andere zur Hand?
Ggf Einen Screenshot wie Spotlight schon angedeutet hat.


----------



## Geolas (20. April 2014)

*AW: Seltsame "Hänger" in Online-Spielen*

Das hier kam bei Crystal Disk Info raus: 
Am Anfang wollte irgendein Programm installieren (als ich Crystal Disk gestartet habe) hatte aber einen Fehler und ist abgebrochen.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
CrystalDiskInfo 6.1.12 (C) 2008-2014 hiyohiyo
                                Crystal Dew World : Crystal Dew World
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

    OS : Windows 7 Professional SP1 [6.1 Build 7601] (x64)
  Date : 2014/04/20 23:00:28

-- Controller Map ----------------------------------------------------------
 + Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family SATA AHCI Controller [ATA]
   - ST1000DM003-9YN162
   - HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GSA-H73N
 - ASRock RAM Disk [SCSI]

-- Disk List ---------------------------------------------------------------
 (1) ST1000DM003-9YN162 : 1000,2 GB [0/0/0, pd1] - st

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 (1) ST1000DM003-9YN162
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
           Model : ST1000DM003-9YN162
        Firmware : CC4H
   Serial Number : Z1D29QFF
       Disk Size : 1000,2 GB (8,4/137,4/1000,2/1000,2)
     Buffer Size : Unbekannt
     Queue Depth : 32
    # of Sectors : 1953525168
   Rotation Rate : 7200 RPM
       Interface : Serial ATA
   Major Version : ATA8-ACS
   Minor Version : ATA8-ACS version 4
   Transfer Mode : SATA/300 | SATA/600
  Power On Hours : 3202 Std.
  Power On Count : 628 mal
     Temperature : 31 C (87 F)
   Health Status : Gut
        Features : S.M.A.R.T., APM, 48bit LBA, NCQ
       APM Level : 8080h [ON]
       AAM Level : ----

-- S.M.A.R.T. --------------------------------------------------------------
ID Cur Wor Thr RawValues(6) Attribute Name
01 113 _99 __6 0000032A4CF8 Lesefehlerrate
03 _97 _97 __0 000000000000 Beschleunigungszeit
04 100 100 _20 000000000272 Start/Stop des Spindels
05 100 100 _36 000000000000 Neu zugewiesene Sektoren
07 _80 _60 _30 00000690AE08 Suchfehlerrate
09 _97 _97 __0 000000000C82 Eingeschaltete Stunden
0A 100 100 _97 000000000000 Drehwiederholungen
0C 100 100 _20 000000000274 Ein-/Ausschaltungen
B7 _99 _99 __0 000000000001 Verkäuferspezifisch
B8 100 100 _99 000000000000 Ende-zu-Ende Fehler
BB 100 100 __0 000000000000 Gemeldete unkorrigierbare Fehler
BC 100 100 __0 000000000000 Befehlszeitüberschreitung
BD 100 100 __0 000000000000 Übergeordnete Schreibvorgänge
BE _69 _65 _45 00002016001F Luftstromtemperatur
BF 100 100 __0 000000000000 G-Sense Fehlerrate
C0 100 100 __0 000000000003 Ausschaltungsabbrüche
C1 100 100 __0 0000000003B4 Laden/Entladen Zyklus
C2 _31 _40 __0 00120000001F Temperatur
C5 100 100 __0 000000000000 Aktuell schwebende Sektoren
C6 100 100 __0 000000000000 Unkorrigierbare Sektoren
C7 200 200 __0 000000000000 UltraDMA CRC Fehler
F0 100 253 __0 0D1D00000CAD Kopfpositionierungszeit
F1 100 253 __0 97662CE2089F LBA geschrieben (gesamt)
F2 100 253 __0 BCD40F5FBB6C LBA gelesen (gesamt)

-- IDENTIFY_DEVICE ---------------------------------------------------------
        0    1    2    3    4    5    6    7    8    9
000: 0C5A 3FFF C837 0010 0000 0000 003F 0000 0000 0000
010: 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 5A31 4432 3951 4646
020: 0000 0000 0004 4343 3448 2020 2020 5354 3130 3030
030: 444D 3030 332D 3959 4E31 3632 2020 2020 2020 2020
040: 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 8010 4000 2F00
050: 4000 0200 0200 0007 3FFF 0010 003F FC10 00FB 0110
060: FFFF 0FFF 0000 0007 0003 0078 0078 0078 0078 0000
070: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 001F 850E 0004 004C 0044
080: 01F0 0029 346B 7D09 4163 3469 BC09 4163 407F 0035
090: 0035 8080 FFFE 0000 D000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
100: 6DB0 7470 0000 0000 0000 0000 6003 0000 5000 C500
110: 4E3B 92F9 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 401E
120: 401C 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0029 6DB0
130: 7470 6DB0 7470 2020 0002 0140 0100 5000 3C06 3C0A
140: 0000 003C 0000 0008 0000 0000 007F 0280 0000 0000
150: 0008 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 5800 89E0
160: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
170: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
180: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
190: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
200: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 3085 0000 0000 4000
210: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 1C20 0000 0000
220: 0000 0000 1020 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
230: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
240: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
250: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 13A5

-- SMART_READ_DATA ---------------------------------------------------------
     +0 +1 +2 +3 +4 +5 +6 +7 +8 +9 +A +B +C +D +E +F
000: 0A 00 01 0F 00 71 63 F8 4C 2A 03 00 00 00 03 03
010: 00 61 61 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 32 00 64 64 72
020: 02 00 00 00 00 00 05 33 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00
030: 00 00 07 0F 00 50 3C 08 AE 90 06 00 00 00 09 32
040: 00 61 61 82 0C 00 00 00 00 00 0A 13 00 64 64 00
050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 0C 32 00 64 64 74 02 00 00 00
060: 00 00 B7 32 00 63 63 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 B8 32
070: 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 BB 32 00 64 64 00
080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 BC 32 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00
090: 00 00 BD 3A 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 BE 22
0A0: 00 45 41 1F 00 16 20 00 00 00 BF 32 00 64 64 00
0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 32 00 64 64 03 00 00 00 00
0C0: 00 00 C1 32 00 64 64 B4 03 00 00 00 00 00 C2 22
0D0: 00 1F 28 1F 00 00 00 12 00 00 C5 12 00 64 64 00
0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C6 10 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00
0F0: 00 00 C7 3E 00 C8 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 F0 00
100: 00 64 FD AD 0C 00 00 1D 0D 04 F1 00 00 64 FD 9F
110: 08 E2 2C 66 97 00 F2 00 00 64 FD 6C BB 5F 0F D4
120: BC 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
130: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
140: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
150: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
160: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3F 02 00 73
170: 03 00 01 00 01 6D 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
180: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 03 03 03 03 03 03 03
190: 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00
1A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 AA F4 1A 05 88 0A 00 00
1B0: 00 00 00 00 01 00 66 01 9F 08 E2 2C 66 97 00 00
1C0: 6C BB 5F 0F D4 BC 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 8C 26 00 00 32 00 0D 00
1E0: 00 00 00 00 10 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2E
1F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 68

-- SMART_READ_THRESHOLD ----------------------------------------------------
     +0 +1 +2 +3 +4 +5 +6 +7 +8 +9 +A +B +C +D +E +F
000: 01 00 01 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00
010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 14 00 00 00 00
020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 24 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
030: 00 00 07 1E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 00
040: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 61 00 00 00 00
050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 0C 14 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
060: 00 00 B7 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 B8 63
070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 BB 00 00 00 00 00
080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 BC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
090: 00 00 BD 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 BE 2D
0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 BF 00 00 00 00 00
0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0C0: 00 00 C1 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C2 00
0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C5 00 00 00 00 00
0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C6 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0F0: 00 00 C7 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 F0 00
100: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 F1 00 00 00 00 00
110: 00 00 00 00 00 00 F2 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
120: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
130: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
140: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
150: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
160: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
170: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
180: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
190: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 E3

Hoffe das hilft. Ansonsten kann ichs auch nochmal Screenshotten.


----------



## XyZaaH (20. April 2014)

*AW: Seltsame "Hänger" in Online-Spielen*

Mach lieber noch mal einen Screenshot, was steht denn Außerdem beim Health Status?


----------



## Geolas (20. April 2014)

*AW: Seltsame "Hänger" in Online-Spielen*

Das steht auch darin. Health Status: "Gut"
Aber den Screenshot mache ich noch.
Edit: btw: Soll ich beim HDTune-Test ein Spiel zocken oder so? Oder reicht das normale Durchlaufen am Desktop?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (20. April 2014)

*AW: Seltsame "Hänger" in Online-Spielen*

Dann lass mal mit HDTune einen HDD Benchmark laufen und schaue ob die Geschwindigkeit herumspringt bzw. hängenbleibt.


----------



## SilentMan22 (20. April 2014)

*AW: Seltsame "Hänger" in Online-Spielen*



Geolas schrieb:


> Das hier kam bei Crystal Disk Info raus:
> Am Anfang wollte irgendein Programm installieren (als ich Crystal Disk gestartet habe) hatte aber einen Fehler und ist abgebrochen.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> CrystalDiskInfo 6.1.12 (C) 2008-2014 hiyohiyo
> ...


 
Noch n Screenshot dazu wäre nicht schlecht, es könnte nämlich auch einfach am Internet bzw. an der Wlan-Verbindung liegen. Ist dein Wlan Empfang gut? Passiert dieser kurze Abbruch beim Download auch an anderen Computern? (Wenn zb per LAN Verbunden?)


----------



## Geolas (20. April 2014)

*AW: Seltsame "Hänger" in Online-Spielen*

Meine Mutter meinte mal, das sie bei Skype Anrufen ähnliches abhacken hätte, also das man kurz nichts hört. Es könnte wirklich am Router liegen. Meine Mutter ist per Lan-Kabel mit dem Router verbunden.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (20. April 2014)

*AW: Seltsame "Hänger" in Online-Spielen*

machste einfach mal : 
ping google.de -t
oder dein Gateway anpingen : ping xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx -t
und da siehste ob der Ping manchmal ausschlägt


----------



## Geolas (20. April 2014)

*AW: Seltsame "Hänger" in Online-Spielen*

Hier der HDTune Benchmark:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außer das die Rate konstant abfällt sehe ich nichts außergewöhnliches.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (20. April 2014)

*AW: Seltsame "Hänger" in Online-Spielen*



Geolas schrieb:


> Hier der HDTune Benchmark:
> (Moment ich habe Probleme dieses blöde Bild anzuhängen)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Du musst das Album auf Öffentlich stellen


----------



## Geolas (20. April 2014)

*AW: Seltsame "Hänger" in Online-Spielen*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Du musst das Album auf Öffentlich stellen


 
Verdammt. -.- Wie mache ich das? 



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> machste einfach mal :
> ping google.de -t
> oder dein Gateway anpingen : ping xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx -t
> und da siehste ob der Ping manchmal ausschlägt



Wo soll ich das eingeben?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (20. April 2014)

*AW: Seltsame "Hänger" in Online-Spielen*

unten in der Start leiste


----------



## Geolas (20. April 2014)

*AW: Seltsame "Hänger" in Online-Spielen*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> unten in der Start leiste


 
Ist geschehen. Beim Pingen auf Google.de blieb der Ping zunächst zwischen 20 und 23 und sprang gelegentlich auf 40 oder 35 hoch. Vielleicht sind diese Pingsprünge in Spielen größer und extremer, sodass es durch die Änderung der Latenz zu einer plötzlichen Verzögerung der Datenpakete kommt und es so hängt. Kann das sein? Das war bisher meine Vermutung. 
Edit: Übrigens Spotlight, wie hast du es geschafft  den I5 3470 auf 4,0 Ghz zu takten, ich dachte das ginge bei dem gar nicht.


----------



## n3ts4k (20. April 2014)

*AW: Seltsame "Hänger" in Online-Spielen*

Ich würde tatsächlich mal beim Internet Provider nach bekannten Störungen in deiner Region nachfragen gerade Kabel Deutschland ist für solche Lags bekannt.


----------



## Geolas (20. April 2014)

*AW: Seltsame "Hänger" in Online-Spielen*



n3ts4k schrieb:


> Ich würde tatsächlich mal beim Internet Provider nach bekannten Störungen in deiner Region nachfragen gerade Kabel Deutschland ist für solche Lags bekannt.


 Könnte ich versuchen. Ist der HDTUNE Screenshot jetzt für alle sichtbar? Ich habe alles in meiner Macht stehende getan um das zu erreichen. 
Ansonsten frage ich demnächst beim provider nach. Hatte schon fast gehofft das es anner Hardware liegen könnte, weil man sowas normalerweise bei mir schneller ändern kann.
Danke für eure Hilfe. Wenn ihr mir noch sagen könntet ob die HDD-Werte Okay sind, wäre das echt super!


----------



## SpotlightXFX (21. April 2014)

*AW: Seltsame "Hänger" in Online-Spielen*



n3ts4k schrieb:


> Ich würde tatsächlich mal beim Internet Provider nach bekannten Störungen in deiner Region nachfragen gerade Kabel Deutschland ist für solche Lags bekannt.


 
Ich nenn ihn Pingbug , da springt der Ping auf 300ms hoch aber dannach wieder auf 13 usw. Da muss man den Router neustarten 



Geolas schrieb:


> Edit: Übrigens Spotlight, wie hast du es geschafft  den I5 3470 auf 4,0 Ghz zu takten, ich dachte das ginge bei dem gar nicht.


 
104-105er BLCK & Z77 Board und den Turbomulti auf 38 stellen  105x38=3990mhz


----------



## Geolas (21. April 2014)

*AW: Seltsame "Hänger" in Online-Spielen*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> 104-105er BLCK & Z77 Board und den Turbomulti auf 38 stellen  105x38=3990mhz


 
Z77 Board habe ich auch. Hatte überlegt mir ggf. einen neuen Prozessor zu holen, aber wenn man den OCn könnte wäre das der Hammer.


----------

